# A question about Nfu Oh holographic polishes



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jul 15, 2011)

I got Nfu oh #65 yesterday in the mail, so after that I was looking stuff up about it and a lot of bloggers talked about how annoying these holo polishes are to apply without the aqua base... so after that i decided to try it.. =| It is annoying to apply, it took me like 3 coats for most to get rid of the bald spots, and a few fingers needed 4 coats. Sooo for those who own Nfu oh holos... Do you guys have any tips on how to apply it without the aqua base and how to make it last longer... Or is there a cheaper dupe for the aqua base?


----------



## Diava (Jul 18, 2011)

I've heard that matte top coat polishes (like Essie Matte About You) work well as a base for holos, I've not had a Nfu.oh but Im pretty sure GOSH holographic and Make Up Store holos are similar, and I find those a chore to apply without the aqua base!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jul 18, 2011)

I have that matte top coat, so ill look into it.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Sep 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Diava* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard that matte top coat polishes (like Essie Matte About You) work well as a base for holos, I've not had a Nfu.oh but Im pretty sure GOSH holographic and Make Up Store holos are similar, and I find those a chore to apply without the aqua base!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



The essie matte about you didn't work, i let it dry for like an hour and when I applied the nfu oh holo, every coat turned matte. I recently got the Orly Bonder and I've been wearing nfu oh 64 for 3 days with no chips.


----------

